# Move a power seat manually



## kd0 (Mar 7, 2012)

does anyone know if theres a way to move the power seat manually on a 85 300zx? 

it is stuck in the all the way back position and i cant get to the bolts at the rear of the seat to remove the seat, only the front bolts are off, any idears?


----------



## Jhyjr13 (Mar 15, 2012)

*How I did it.....*

I purchased an 87 300zx, with some problems (engine and manual tranny were perfect) not the least was a broken back on the driver's power seat that was also cranked fully to the rear, and the electric controls did not work. To drive I stuck a plastic storage container in the back seat (yeah it was a 2+2), and had to really reach for the pedals. I thought, easy, just buy a substitute seat from my parts friend, remove the bolts, and replace. If I can get my buddy to do it, even better. He couldn't, I couldn't, so finally took it to an auto upholstery guy. He did it! He said it entailed reaching in with the right wrench and turning a fraction at a time.

In short, have someone do it who knows what they are doing!!

Hope this helps.


----------



## kd0 (Mar 7, 2012)

yeah i had to go in by hand and move the cranks slowly yet surly i got the seat moved forward enough to get to the bolts haha, what a fun time that was, but thanks for the reply man


----------



## aujbman (May 22, 2012)

Where are the cranks that you moved? I have the same problem.


----------



## OriginalGinger (Apr 19, 2011)

the relay that controls the power seats is right above the driver fuse panel. there are a couple relays standing up there like tan and blue and one circle black one. the circle black one is the one controlling the seats.


----------



## kd0 (Mar 7, 2012)

strange, i never checked the relays, so maybe the power seats did work at one point this i know because of how the seat sat you couldnt of put it in there as it was since u cant get to the rear bolts at all but since i had 2 sets of seats, the orig non grey sliding manual seats, and the other set of seats one being a power seat in the car i decided to do surgery

i had to take a sharp knife, and rip the bottom cushion out of the power seat, then i used bolt cutters to cut the spring meshes, then the cranks are exposed, they are like huge long threaded bolts, just long threaded shafts, one for the left and right, turn the shafts with a pair of pliers to move the seat forward or backwards.. do one shaft about 10 turns, then the other about 10 turns, shift back and forth to slowly move the seat forward. 

It saddened me to do it but i was low on cash and my wife wanted to learn to drive a stick so i installed the gray cloth manual sliding seat, now i got 2 diff colored seats hahaha

the passenger red seat is just in better shape then the grey one i got, so ill prob leave it that way.


----------

